# Favorite Cavalier



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Who is your favorite Cleveland Cavalier?


----------



## kennedy (Jun 4, 2003)

Wagner all the way!:yes:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

^^ricky davis^^


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Big Z


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

*Other*

I look foward to watching the Cav's this season. I went to school with the kid, so I have to go with JR Bremer.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kind of a three way tie between 
Wags, LeBron, and Ricky


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Lebron kid. Maybe you've heard of him?


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going to go with wagner by far he is the best Cav on the team he is younger then most of the team emphazies most.....this year he'll average 30 & 6 :yes: 



-1,700


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ricky Davis all the way.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>***Finch***</b>!
> I'm going to go with wagner by far he is the best Cav on the team he is younger then most of the team emphazies most.....this year he'll average 30 & 6 :yes:



Umm.... not to go off topic, but Finch.... 30 & 6? You mean 30 points and 6 assists? DaJaun? No way. I'll bet you $100 right here and now that DaJaun Wagner does not average 30 points per game this year. I'll bet another $50 that he doesn't average 6 assists either. I'd LOVE to have to pay off this bet, but I just don't agree....

a) I hope DaJaun is healthy enough to play all 82
b) I hope he can get close to 20ppg, but I think he'll average around 14
c) 3 assists per game average
d) if our lineup stays as is, Wags will be a gunner off the bench. He'll MAYBE get 20 minutes per game, and he won't be in the game to throw assists, but to shoot 3's. His numbers will be like Wesley Person's... 14 points, 3 rbs, 3 assists


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wags alllll the way. its not even close, lebron u are the glue in this team, but dammit wagner is the engine that will power it.

20ppg is easy for this kid given the chance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> wags alllll the way. its not even close, lebron u are the glue in this team, but dammit wagner is the engine that will power it.
> 
> 20ppg is easy for this kid given the chance


It just is looking more and more likely that he won't be given that chance this year. It's looking like he'll come off the bench...and even then it will be after Kevin Ollie has already checked into the game.

I just hope he can get healthy.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I love Dajuan Wagner but he'll have to come in second to JR Bremer, I'm baised


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> wags alllll the way. its not even close, lebron u are the glue in this team, but dammit wagner is the engine that will power it.
> 
> 20ppg is easy for this kid given the chance


Wagner doesn't seem to be a starter right now... so it's impossible to him to get 20ppg...
I would be happy to see him get 15ppg, 3rpg and 4apg off the bench...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wags is the man, he just needs time and has anyone else noticed that watched him last year hes seems to have grown a little


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i voted other, but its actually between Booz, Z, and Kapono, oh and Davis... lol


----------



## bball_is_life (Aug 2, 2003)

Its Davis all the way.. the guy can flat out play


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

Ohhh look at you guys too cool to say Lebron ehh???:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ricky Davis cuz the Dunk on Nash(overated)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

LeBron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Little Ivy, aka Wagner.


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!


They allow spams here? Or this slip through?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Carlos Boozer. I just like his blue collar type of play


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

1 Wags
2 Bron
3 Miles


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

James no doubt, he has changed Cleveland basketball all by himself.

"Long live the King!"


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sportarium</b>!
> 
> 
> They allow spams here? Or this slip through?


What are u talking about?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*^^*

Juan Waggy for me. 



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Wags is the man, he just needs time and has anyone else noticed that watched him last year hes seems to have grown a little


Are you sure Dajuan is taller now? The draft measurements said he was about 6'1 with shoes off, a little over 6'2 with shoes on. So do you think it was visibly detectable that Wagner got taller last year? I never really thought about it, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm going with Lebron just from watching him on TV last year but he is gonna have a tough rookie year comming outta HS. Either way he'll be a sweet player to watch.

If wagner can't become a starter on the CAVS I don't see him being a top NBA player!

Ricky D is cool but I'll always remember him as that guy who tried to pad his stats to get that triple double. LMAO that was so funny!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Lebron and little AI!!!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

juanny! i love that guy, i had a brief stinit as a bulls fans and was pissed whtn they didnt take him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Where is Price i loved that guy!


----------

